# Did I destroy the f7b?



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I just fitted adecoder to my lgb f7a. 
While testing it out I hooked up my f7b sound unit to the f7a on the track. The sound unit worked fine for about a minute then stoped produceing sound. I was under the impression that you could use the f7b with out a decoder on a dcc powered track. 
Did I destroy the f7b?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Try the sound unit back on a DC power supply. It seems to me that the DCC voltage should not have destroyed it. But I don't think the analog sound system will work properly on DCC.


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Bill- 

Connect the F7A+B units. While on the MTS track, press the F8 button on the remote. 

You may have accidentally turned off the sound unit. F8 toggles the sound on/off. 

Good luck! 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

It seems to have self repaired. I am using a MRC prodigy advance with a digitrax538 chip in the F7a. I am not sure which combination of keys would give me the mute on the F7b sound as it is not controlled by a dcc chip directly. Any insite is greatly apreciated


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Bill- 

Try this button sequence... 
F1...pause for 0.8 seconds, 
F1...pause for 0.8 seconds, 
F1...pause for 0.8 seconds, 
F1...pause for 0.8 seconds, 
F1...pause for 0.8 seconds, 
F1...pause for 0.8 seconds, 
F1...pause for 0.8 seconds, 
F1...wait for 0.8 seconds... 
the sound should toggle on/off 

That is 8 F1 button presses, each separated by 0.8 seconds. If you get a different sound response from the B unit, try again, but decrease the pause time to about 0.5 seconds. 

The pause between presses can vary a bit, but it cannot be greater than about 1.0 seconds. To toggle the sound again, repeat the same procedure. 

You might also try pressing F8, but depending upon the installed electronics, it may not work. 

Good luck. 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rwbrashear on 09/12/2008 6:38 AM
Hi Bill- 
Try this button sequence... 
F1...pause for 0.8 seconds, 
F1...pause for 0.8 seconds, 
F1...pause for 0.8 seconds, 
F1...pause for 0.8 seconds, 
F1...pause for 0.8 seconds, 
F1...pause for 0.8 seconds, 
F1...pause for 0.8 seconds, 
F1...wait for 0.8 seconds... 
the sound should toggle on/off 
That is 8 F1 button presses, each separated by 0.8 seconds. If you get a different sound response from the B unit, try again, but decrease the pause time to about 0.5 seconds. 
The pause between presses can vary a bit, but it cannot be greater than about 1.0 seconds. To toggle the sound again, repeat the same procedure. 
You might also try pressing F8, but depending upon the installed electronics, it may not work. 
Good luck. 
Best regards, 
Bob




I have always felt that companies do not pay their "packaging designers" enough money... if they did then the package designers would be able to afford the products that they are designing packaging for would be a better package because then they would know how bad their designs really are. 

But THIS is rediculous! A user has to press a button EIGHT times with precisely 0.8 seconds between them... NOT 0.5 seconds and NOT 1.0 seconds! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif WHO in any sort of right mind would think that the masses of the public would be able to do this with any sort of regularity! 

I now understand why there are so many threads by folk that cannot get their remote controls to work! I could never figure that out... now I know... the manufacturers don't pay their designers enough to be able to afford the product to see how they are used!


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello- 

You wrote: 
WHO in any sort of right mind would think that the masses of the public would be able to do this with any sort of regularity! 



Well, Heinz Koopmann for one.  

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks to all. What combo would give a horn sound and the bell? any other comb F1 pushes?


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Bill- 

Repeat the F1/pause sequence the appropriate number of times shown below 

1: Horn signal "level crossing" (2 short blasts, 1 long blast, 1 short blast) 
2: Brake application 
3: Bell 
4: Announcement: "Highball, John!" 
5: Alarm bell 
6: Diesel motor off/on 
7: Brake pressure release 
8: Sound off/on 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------

